# A gift from paint talk



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

RCP found this video, and posted it at PT, I said I would share it with you guys.

So who belongs to the "dark side" and wears all dark clothing (or pants) when they tape.

Or who belongs to the "white side" they wear lite clothing or painter pants

Here's the vid


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> RCP found this video, and posted it at PT, I said I would share it with you guys.
> 
> So who belongs to the "dark side" and wears all dark clothing (or pants) when they tape.
> 
> ...


I were whatever the old lady washed the night before, but that vid. was f/n funny.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks 2buck nice video lol I wear white only because it looks cleaner with mud on it.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I used to wear all white, but now I just try to dress nice and as normal as possible. Jeans and a t-shirt or shorts and a t- shirt.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I prefer the Stanray double knee whites and about a year ago they changed them to an off white color. My local paint store had already called the company and told them that nobody wanted the off white pants. Very quickly they changed back to the white.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

....


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Not sure about contractors that worry so much about the brand of work clothes their wearing.. If I want to Protect my 501 Levis, I can do so by wearing some covers. be it re-usable or throwaway.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just wear blue jeans or khakis pants or shorts. All my company shirts are white with blue or black lettering. 
If I have to stop any where after work so what I'm a drywaller deal with it we cannot all leave work clean. I have noticed over the years that if we go out too lunch we always seem to get seated back in the corner. Funny video though.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Carhartt Baby, You Broke My Heart*

Ha Ha just caught that video. 

I just wear whatever is handy, nothing special. And like CD, after work if someone sees me with drywall mud on clothes then they can deal with it.

Carhartts are too hot to wear anyways.


----------



## mudman46 (Jan 11, 2012)

:thumbup: cool vid
but too fat for those dud's and summer's too hot
shorts and bare back for me:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't own any white pants. but i loooove my carharts for framing and forming. everything else feels skimpy and unprotecting after you get used to them.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey CD don't you have a bigger pan for that 6" knife?


----------

